# Pibble puppies!



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I ran into a friend from high school who has a litter of American Pit bull Terrier puppies. I had a fancy camera and wanted to see baby pibbles, and he needed pictures done, so it was a win win. In the end, I left covered in puppy breath scented slobber and was offered a puppy. Sadly, I had to decline and left only with slobber and cute pictures. Here are the pics! Enjoy!

This one was the rowdiest, and I think it slightly resembles a piglet -









"Nom Nom!"-









Pretty girl-









My favorite, by far-









"Get outta my picture!!"-









Precious babies-









The patch twins-









So many Pibbles!-









Hope you enjoyed the adorableness!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very cute, except for those nails.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Hallie said:


> My favorite, by far-


Oh. my. god. Are you serious?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

cute overload.....is the little white one all white?


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

oh they are lovely!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I iz ded nao. I died of cute.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness! The white one!!!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Eny meany miney moe!!! I want them all!! adorable!


----------



## neill221 (Dec 15, 2010)

They are all cute I would take them all to


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I <3 spotty noses!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They were the most delightful things to take pictures of. 

The white one is nicknamed 'moo moo' because he has big black/brindle patches on his back. He looks like a Holstein cow.


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Awww, I wanna hug them all!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Squee. Have you gotten puppy-piled yet? I hope you've gotten puppy-piled.


----------

